# Boat/Tuscan Villa swap



## Deborah Vigni (Oct 14, 2011)

We're a couple in our early 50's with 3 well behaved children (19,15 and 8 yrs old). We have a beautiful 10 sleeper villa in the countryside overlooking San Gimignano in Tuscany.
We have good mediterranean sailing experience but would like to try sailing further afield, i.e. Caribbean, Indian Ocean..... Is there anyone out there who would like to simultaneous or non-simultaneous swap our villa for a 45 foot circa, yacht?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

How would you feel about a 39' wooden ketch on Long Island Sound?


----------



## donnaph (Oct 25, 2011)

Deborah Vigni said:


> We're a couple in our early 50's with 3 well behaved children (19,15 and 8 yrs old). We have a beautiful 10 sleeper villa in the countryside overlooking San Gimignano in Tuscany.
> We have good mediterranean sailing experience but would like to try sailing further afield, i.e. Caribbean, Indian Ocean..... Is there anyone out there who would like to simultaneous or non-simultaneous swap our villa for a 45 foot circa, yacht?


We have a beautiful 45 foot Hunter Legend in Georgian Bay, Canada (Great Lakes) from where you can explore the amazing North Channel. Google north channel to see what it offers - pristine Canadian shield, amazing anchorages, fishing, clean water. The best! Donna


----------

